# Shrimp ....



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

....Alfredo. Tonite's supper/


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

This section was named RECIPES for a reason. Not just drool......Looks great!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

tigerbait said:


> This section was named RECIPES for a reason. Not just drool......Looks great!



Recipes and Stuff. I post stuff!

Thanks!


----------



## luvmyglock (May 5, 2011)

That looks really good.


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

Throw some fresh ground black pepper on that alfredo! I LOVE alfredo with a good twist of pepper on top! You make me jealous, I am about to eat some leftovers!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I admit that dish looks great. I have tried to avoid heart attack on a plate as alfredo has been called but once in a while I have to indulge myself. Did you use real cream?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I know this may sound wierd or odd but next time you cook the shrimp put some fresh ginger in butter in a pan and cook for a min, throw shrimp in an saute for a min makes for an AMAZING taste.


----------

